# Do any of you kiwifags take collagen?



## pedoguyguykrai (Mar 27, 2021)

okay, I have pcos, and despite me going to extreme lengths on taking care of my body, I am experiencing thinning hair.
one of my friends takes collagen in coffee every day and 3 times a day to get great skin hair and nails, but I am a little unsure if the hype is real.
so I am seeeking anyone else who tried it to get a second opinion before I make a decision.
do you take collagen? have tried it? and does it work for you or the results were meh?


----------



## No. 7 cat (Mar 27, 2021)

Don't take it, but heard it. This random link suggests like with most supplements and vitamins it does no great harm and might do good. Dunno  really.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Mar 27, 2021)

UnimportantFarmer said:


> Don't take it, but heard it. This random link suggests like with most supplements and vitamins it does not great harm and might do good. Dunno  really.


mind as well just drink bone broth as technically collagen is derived from fish and pig bones, seems alot cheaper just to go to the butcher shop and buy pig bones and make a broth from it.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Mar 27, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> mind as well just drink bone broth as technically collagen is derived from fish and pig bones, seems alot cheaper just to go to the butcher shop and buy pig bones and make a broth from it.


And there's a little bit of making in that.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Mar 27, 2021)

UnimportantFarmer said:


> And there's a little bit of making in that.


yeah I make my own ramen from mostly scratch to cull my sodium intake, so making a pork broth by boiling pig bones for about a day would probably work. supplements should only really be used when you literally can't eat certain foods and your nutrition is affected by it.


----------



## LonesomeDud (Mar 27, 2021)

Japan's big secret is a healthy diet and exercise.  Sorry, fam.


----------



## Bland Crumbs (Mar 27, 2021)

I use it. Two scoops with lunch and two scoops with dinner partially because it has protein and because a knee injury was creeping into my workouts.

A year on my knee feels pretty good and I noticed my nails seem much stronger.

I do not have much in terms of thinning hair but I did notice my skin did not dry out as much this winter.

I doubt it can do much harm and it is not very expensive. I use Great Lakes but I am sure there are plenty solid brands from which to choose.


----------



## WolfeTone (Mar 27, 2021)

Collard Greens > Collagen


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Mar 27, 2021)

Collagen is a protein. Your body does not distinguish it from other proteins and metabolizes it no differently. It doesn't say "Oh collagen! I will send that to the joints and hair!"

It's bullshit.


----------



## KateHikes14 (Mar 27, 2021)

LonesomeDud said:


> Japan's big secret is a healthy diet and exercise.  Sorry, fam.


This, PCOS is strongly affected by and affects weight, don't think so much about putting stuff in your body and think more about not putting stuff in.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Mar 28, 2021)

KateHikes14 said:


> This, PCOS is strongly affected by and affects weight, don't think so much about putting stuff in your body and think more about not putting stuff in.


The problem is mostly its not how much you put in its what you put in some days I eat straight up veggies all day and not even tap 1600 calories mostly 1200. when I do eat meat its like mostly white and one meal and I am allergic to milk so I have to calicum supplements to combat my lack of milk intake since the get go. Like you can litterally eat a whole freaking bag of baby carrots and not even tap 400 calories, if you eat it with out ranch and truthfully I nom on so much baby carrots because I just love how crunchy they are and go through a bag a day.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 28, 2021)

I mean I kind of do, but it's a mix of collagen, some other shit, and tumeric. It's expensive, prob won't buy it again, but it's alright.

Collagen will not stop you from losing hair. You're better off just talking to your doctor about your PCOS and see if he can find something to help you, otherwise you're gonna have to worry about a lot more than just "hair loss".


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Mar 28, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> I mean I kind of do, but it's a mix of collagen, some other shit, and tumeric. It's expensive, prob won't buy it again, but it's alright.
> 
> Collagen will not stop you from losing hair. You're better off just talking to your doctor about your PCOS and see if he can find something to help you, otherwise you're gonna have to worry about a lot more than just "hair loss".


I tried but they were like lol sorry its a thing to be expected even on birth control got a cyst the size of a grapefruit and they won't remove it until it bursts, truthfully I am changing doctos and planning on just going the full hysterectomy route because no ovaries no cysts, theres on growing on my other ovary and I just don't want to deal with it anymore. better to scorch and burn the earth and try again with out the problem organs so I can atleast not worry about missing a pill and having really bad gut pain. Like I am telling you its so bad had to go to er to get a shot of morphine just to ease it because it was literally gut wrenching. so yep instead of taking supplements I am just gonna go with the scorched earth tactic, no ovaries no problem other than adjusting to possible early menapause due to a total removal of the the uterus and ovaries, but It would probably be temporary and thats actually managabole.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Mar 28, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> I tried but they were like lol sorry its a thing to be expected even on birth control got a cyst the size of a grapefruit and they won't remove it until it bursts, truthfully I am changing doctos and planning on just going the full hysterectomy route because no ovaries no cysts, theres on growing on my other ovary and I just don't want to deal with it anymore. better to scorch and burn the earth and try again with out the problem organs so I can atleast not worry about missing a pill and having really bad gut pain. Like I am telling you its so bad had to go to er to get a shot of morphine just to ease it because it was literally gut wrenching. so yep instead of taking supplements I am just gonna go with the scorched earth tactic, no ovaries no problem other than adjusting to possible early menapause due to a total removal of the the uterus and ovaries, but It would probably be temporary and thats actually managabole.


Silver lining, no ovaries, no need for that BC.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Mar 28, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> Silver lining, no ovaries, no need for that BC.


no ovaries no cysts no fucked up hormonal issues besides early menapause, no bc ,win win


----------



## KateHikes14 (Mar 28, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> The problem is mostly its not how much you put in its what you put in some days I eat straight up veggies all day and not even tap 1600 calories mostly 1200. when I do eat meat its like mostly white and one meal and I am allergic to milk so I have to calicum supplements to combat my lack of milk intake since the get go. Like you can litterally eat a whole freaking bag of baby carrots and not even tap 400 calories, if you eat it with out ranch and truthfully I nom on so much baby carrots because I just love how crunchy they are and go through a bag a day.


Yeah the struggle of trying to lose weight/maintain a low weight can be very rough, but one way or another your body is beholden to the same energy rules every one else is. Whether you are measuring incorrectly or lying to yourself, I hope you figure it out because "the easy way" always comes with a cost and surgery is no exception.


----------



## Some JERK (Mar 28, 2021)

LonesomeDud said:


> Japan's big secret is a healthy diet and exercise.  Sorry, fam.


Also being genetically Japanese.


----------



## JamusActimus (Mar 28, 2021)

I don't I only take magnesium as a supplement and it's great


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Mar 28, 2021)

KateHikes14 said:


> Yeah the struggle of trying to lose weight/maintain a low weight can be very rough, but one way or another your body is beholden to the same energy rules every one else is. Whether you are measuring incorrectly or lying to yourself, I hope you figure it out because "the easy way" always comes with a cost and surgery is no exception.


with weight issues I find for me atleast ia eating 2 veggie based meals with no meat and maybe egg and 1 meat meal with veggies with snacking on baby carrots in between works for me, you dont have to eat meat with every meal as eggs are good protein and pretty low in calories depedant on how you cook it, basically eating meat only once a day really cuts down on calories.


----------



## KateHikes14 (Mar 28, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> with weight issues I find for me atleast ia eating 2 veggie based meals with no meat and maybe egg and 1 meat meal with veggies with snacking on baby carrots in between works for me, you dont have to eat meat with every meal as eggs are good protein and pretty low in calories depedant on how you cook it, basically eating meat only once a day really cuts down on calories.


Oh yeah there are plenty of tricks, I was recently turned on to powdered peanut butter, it's a terrific way to skip on some calories and get those all important protein macros. Unflavored whey isolate 90 is another one too.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Mar 28, 2021)

KateHikes14 said:


> Oh yeah there are plenty of tricks, I was recently turned on to powdered peanut butter, it's a terrific way to skip on some calories and get those all important protein macros. Unflavored whey isolate 90 is another one too.


I just skip the powder and throw in a small handful of peanuts add a bit of oak milk ice, bananas and just a tea spoon of honey and blend for a pb and banana smoothie. also occasional treat I have too is pomegranate sorbet, I don't use store bought juice but I blend the pomegranate after peeling ina blender with ice until it's finely blended put it iinto a container and let it stay in the freezer, occasionally if I am naughy I'll add a small scoop and blend with a nice shiraz for a not too sweet cocktail.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Mar 28, 2021)

Mom recently bought a box of collagen from Costco.


----------



## Slap47 (Mar 28, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> okay, I have pcos, and despite me going to extreme lengths on taking care of my body, I am experiencing thinning hair.
> one of my friends takes collagen in coffee every day and 3 times a day to get great skin hair and nails, but I am a little unsure if the hype is real.
> so I am seeeking anyone else who tried it to get a second opinion before I make a decision.
> do you take collagen? have tried it? and does it work for you or the results were meh?



Why take supplements when you can literally just eat meats and soups to more than fulfill your needs?


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Mar 28, 2021)

Slap47 said:


> Why take supplements when you can literally just eat meats and soups to more than fulfill your needs?


because with pcos weight gain is an issue for me I have tried keto and it made me constipated and gain more weight so so far eating meat once a day is the way to go for me, but I suppose I can literally make pork bone broth for my veggie ramen to go ahead and add more substance in my soups, I am also very allergic to dairy so I have to avoid it at all costs and take a calcium supplement any way. its hidden in everything really and I tend to offeset possible constipation from eating foods with possible milk in it, but eating as much veggies as I can to add fiber and limit my meat intake as well. I think tbh the best way to prevent further hair less and more misery is to change to a doctor willing to green light a total hysterectomy, one of my ovaries have a literal ticking time bomb in the form of a grape fruit sized cyst and the other is getting another cyst, if it busts, I can possibly be yeeted off this earth I don't catch it in time and my current gyno is a catholic and goes to my local church so she's been literally throwing bandaid fixes instead of listening to my logic anyway because I much rather be rendered completely unable to have kids than to worrry about a  cyst bursting.


----------



## BeanRespecter (Mar 29, 2021)

Yea...used to be pills but now i put in a green smoothie i make every other day. I feel like it works.


----------



## Concho Pete (Apr 1, 2021)

Gimmick mostly. Dietary protein all gets broken down into the same peptides and amino acids ultimately. Best to just consume complete proteins.


----------



## Freedom Fries (Apr 2, 2021)

StrawberryDouche said:


> Collagen is a protein. Your body does not distinguish it from other proteins and metabolizes it no differently. It doesn't say "Oh collagen! I will send that to the joints and hair!"
> 
> It's bullshit.


That's not entirely true. Collagen peptides and proteins are more bioavailable for that kind of protein and promotes anabolism of same. That said, it's probably hype. There is some research supporting taking collagen peptides with an orange of all things before working out to improve joint and connective tissue recovery and growth. I guess try it out and see how it feels. Hair is 99% genetic.

I do take it for joint health, and notice no issues with pre-existing joint injury/surgery, but that's probably more thanks to an aggressive and lasting physical rehab program.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Apr 3, 2021)

The thing is, any collagen you consume is not going to replace collagen loss in your joints.



Freedom Fries said:


> I do take it for joint health, and notice no issues with pre-existing joint injury/surgery, but that's probably more thanks to an aggressive and lasting physical rehab program.


I had some success with flax seed oil. The fresh, unfiltered cold press stuff. It has anti inflammatory properties that did seem to give a degree of relief.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Apr 3, 2021)

Weirdly I feel like my hair has been getting thicker as I age and it’s actually becoming an issue because it grows too fast now but no I do not take supplements.


----------



## Unflushable Turd (Apr 4, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> okay, I have pcos, and despite me going to extreme lengths on taking care of my body, I am experiencing thinning hair.
> one of my friends takes collagen in coffee every day and 3 times a day to get great skin hair and nails, but I am a little unsure if the hype is real.
> so I am seeeking anyone else who tried it to get a second opinion before I make a decision.
> do you take collagen? have tried it? and does it work for you or the results were meh?



My entry-level opinion is that oral collagen supplements are a scam (your stomach acid is just gonna digest it down to its component amino acids). But have you looked into spironolactone? It's an androgen receptor blocker (inhibits the effects of testosterone). It boosts scalp hair growth in females, while also reducing facial hair/hormonal acne/oiliness. It's a diuretic so you'd just have to watch out for signs of reduced blood pressure. But overall it's great for PCOS symptoms.


----------



## Seminal Ointments Lain (Apr 7, 2021)

I've been working out pretty hard for 6 months now, and I'm roughly still about 40lbs overweight. There isn't a lot of loose skin but I can kinda start to feel it get there. 

Should I take collagen to tighten up my skin or wait it out?


----------



## Stoneheart (Apr 11, 2021)

Well the natural solution of cooked bones inst bad, and tasty, but it will not fix your hair problem.
Bad hair is a sign for bad character, just be good and they will come again.


----------



## clinically retarded (Apr 11, 2021)

yes i would recommend it but for it to actually work you have to make sure it's hydrolyzed collagen otherwise the molecules are too big for your body to absorb or something.


----------



## Stoneheart (Apr 11, 2021)

clinically retarded said:


> yes i would recommend it but for it to actually work you have to make sure it's hydrolyzed collagen otherwise the molecules are too big for your body to absorb or something.


thats why you need to buy the good stuff!


----------



## clinically retarded (Apr 11, 2021)

Seminal Ointments Lain said:


> I've been working out pretty hard for 6 months now, and I'm roughly still about 40lbs overweight. There isn't a lot of loose skin but I can kinda start to feel it get there.
> 
> Should I take collagen to tighten up my skin or wait it out?


yes you should i mean why not. but make sure it's hydrolyzed collagen otherwise the molecules are too big for your body to absorb and it won't do anything. it's not only good for skin elasticity it also helps with muscles growth, joints and stuff like that : )


----------



## Lina Colorado (Apr 12, 2021)

Taking collagen won't hurt you but making you hair thicker? I doubt it.
I took ginko biloba and giseng (bloodfow stimulants) for hairgrowth and thickness. It worked relatively well.
Some of my girlfriends take biotine for hairgrowth and thicker hair(watch out, I can give you break outs).

Topical treatments like caffeine(shampoo's) can work too.
Topical Castor oil (mixed with a carrier oil like jojoba) can give you thicker hairgrowth everywhere you apply it.


----------



## knobslobbin (Apr 12, 2021)

yep, the hydrolyzed kind or whatever. I stir in a teaspoon with my coffee or when I'm making soup. Also eat plenty of organ meats, it's good for you.


Spoiler: science sperging






			https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/33572965/
		

Summary: Meats are high in methionine, which an excess of is theorized to reduce lifespan through several metabolic pathways described in the article I linked.

I do carnivore, so restricting meats isn't an option but I would like the benefits of methionine restriction. Glycine, which organ meats are high in, have been found through some metabolic pathway I can't remember off the top of my head to mediate the effects of methionine.

Only been shown in rats so far though I think, but our ancestors ate the organs so I figure it's a good idea for me too even if we don't fully understand the science behind it yet. https://faseb.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1096/fasebj.25.1_supplement.528.2


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 17, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> I have tried keto and it made me constipated and gain more weight


The downfall of keto is a compound of less fiber and retards assuming you're only eating meat and butter. Add spinach and other dark green leafy veggies to the diet, restrict your caloric intake. I'm rolling around 2 meals a day on a 1.4k cal limit (at least I try my best to be under it) and supplement the fiber with Fibersol-2. And water. Drink water. The amount you're drinking? It's not enough, drink more.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Apr 17, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> The downfall of keto is a compound of less fiber and retards assuming you're only eating meat and butter. Add spinach and other dark green leafy veggies to the diet, restrict your caloric intake. I'm rolling around 2 meals a day on a 1.4k cal limit (at least I try my best to be under it) and supplement the fiber with Fibersol-2. And water. Drink water. The amount you're drinking? It's not enough, drink more.


ever heard of ahas? like I buy a fuck ton every week they come in delicious flavors and no additives, its basically carbonated water with flavors like citrus and green tea, and pom and blue berry, or my favorite apple ginger. i love the apple ginger shit its soo goood kind of like angry orchard.


----------



## Ahriman (Apr 17, 2021)

pedoguyguykrai said:


> okay, I have pcos, and despite me going to extreme lengths on taking care of my body, I am experiencing thinning hair.


Are you a vegetarian/vegan? it's a tell-tale sign of vegans to have weak, opaque hair.

You could fix that right up by eating a lot more meat.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 18, 2021)

Ahriman said:


> Are you a vegetarian/vegan? it's a tell-tale sign of vegans to have weak, opaque hair.
> 
> You could fix that right up by eating a lot more meat.


Keto cannot function with a vegan diet. You don't get anywhere near the kind of proteins with a regular vegan gimmick, keto makes it even harder since starches are everywhere in plants.


----------



## Akashic Retard (Apr 26, 2021)

I would suggest biotin or just eating more meat. As an above poster pointed out, many vegans and vegetarians suffer from thinning hair and wrinkled skin because they are deficient in biotin. Getting nutrients through food rather than a supplement is generally superior.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Apr 28, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> The downfall of keto is a compound of less fiber and retards assuming you're only eating meat and butter. Add spinach and other dark green leafy veggies to the diet, restrict your caloric intake. I'm rolling around 2 meals a day on a 1.4k cal limit (at least I try my best to be under it) and supplement the fiber with Fibersol-2. And water. Drink water. The amount you're drinking? It's not enough, drink more.


I did keto for a couple months a few years ago and yep, most people do it wrong. Also gotta be careful what fats you're eating since too much butter and other things like that are really bad for you. I did a ton of olive oil, olives, almonds, fatty fish, some ground beef, spinach, eggs. Also lots of salt is good to avoid the keto headaches.


----------



## gigglemilk (May 1, 2021)

im not sure what it might do for your hair or nails, but from what ive read it doesnt seem to translate to dermal collagen for anti aging purposes, so a lot of it is hogwash at least for that intended use.


----------



## clinically retarded (May 5, 2021)

Akashic Retard said:


> I would suggest biotin or just eating more meat. As an above poster pointed out, many vegans and vegetarians suffer from thinning hair and wrinkled skin because they are deficient in biotin. Getting nutrients through food rather than a supplement is generally superior.


don't take biotin it worsens acne and breaks you out and i don't know if it's even proven that it helps with hair growth

biotin deficiency is very rare and apparently it is absorbed through the same pathway vitamin B5 is so they compete with each other so when you take biotin as a supplement it lowers your vitamin B5 absorption which causes getting acne


----------

